# PC doesn't halt on hibernate

## DeIM

Hi,

my PC (amd x64, gentoo-sources 3.7.10) can't hibernate - it wakes up immediately.

/var/log/hibernate.log:

```
Starting suspend at Út bře 26 18:33:51 CET 2013

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureUSuspendCapable ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ... 

hibernate: Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ...

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ... 

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ... 

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockRestore ... 

hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRW ... 

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ... 

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Út bře 26 18:33:53 CET 2013
```

/etc/suspend.conf:

```
snapshot device = /dev/snapshot

resume device = /dev/sdb1

compute checksum = y

compress = y

```

kernel:

```
[ ] Suspend to RAM and standby

[*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')

(/dev/sdb1) Default resume partition 

[ ] Opportunistic sleep

[ ] User space wakeup sources interface 

[*] Run-time PM core functionality

[ ] Power Management Debug Support 

[*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --
```

----------

## Hu

What lines are added to dmesg by the attempt to hibernate?

----------

## DeIM

no new lines are added to dmesg.   :Sad: 

----------

